# Canned Pear wine



## Madriver Wines (May 25, 2009)

I got bored the other day and started a 1 gallon must using 3 29oz cans of pears! The can read pears, water, corn syrup and sugar as ingredients. I used Lalvin 1118 yeast and got very little foaming and a quick fermentation! In 4 days it was all but done. I got a SG reading of somewhere around 1.000 but had a tough time getting that reading so it may be off alittle bit. Start SG was 1.082. If it turns out I plan on posting the recipe. I racked it into a 1 gal jug and now no activity at all. Is this normal? I think it is done and maybe the sg was slightly below 1.000?? It all happened so fast I was thinking I made a mistake some where. It tastes great and should be a fuller body wine. I est. around 4lbs of fruit give or take alittle.


----------



## Wade E (May 25, 2009)

I did the same many years ago and it tasted like a Chablis, I think I still have 1 bottle left. It was a Shop Rite Can Can Sale.


----------



## arcticsid (May 25, 2009)

Not long ago someone was talking about using canned peaches, that sounded like it would work equally as well. I looked at some fresh peaches the other day, $3.50/lb. Yikes.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 4, 2009)

Wade, can I come over and try the last bottle of canned pear? I wont stay long. Just long enough though.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 4, 2009)

If you come over you can open it!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 4, 2009)

Look out I may take you up on it. I want to try some black current too! ;O)


----------



## Wade E (Jun 4, 2009)

Lst 1 over has to open all the bottles!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 4, 2009)

Sweet!!!! I'll open the first round.


----------



## joeswine (Jun 6, 2009)

set a date...............I'll bring the pizza..................


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 8, 2009)

I am off work the week after the 4th of July!? Usually thirsty that time of year anyway. Like pizza..........its all good.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 8, 2009)

Steve, how is that canned pear going. I have been thinking alot about a canned peach because fresh peaches are so damn expensive here, and the canned seem to have a nice flavor.
Please Report
Troy


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 9, 2009)

It tastes good and is a little cloudy. I squeezed the fruit bag and got alot of pulp. I think I will reaccess my technique and try Tom's advice about letting it drain. It will be a white wine when done. I will update after the next racking in a couple weeks. I am thinking about trying sparkaloid tabs in a couple of the bottles. Any one else try those? 
I say go for it on the peaches Troy.
Steve


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 9, 2009)

Here it is. The color is alot closer on the close up. The yellow is coming from the flash, I think. It is the color of pear juice..... huh go figure.


----------



## St Allie (Jun 9, 2009)

did you have to backsweeten Steve? 

I've been reading up on my pear cider.. apparently some pears contain more sorbitol than others and leave residual sweetness due to unfermentable sugars. Not sure which varieties they are referring to yet.. Assuming your canned pears are a bartlett pear variety? The large white fleshed canning pears?

Allie


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 10, 2009)

It is way too early to bottle it. I should of posted that it is 3 weeks old, just a baby. The SG dropped like a rock due to a must temp of 72 to 78 deg. It got hot where I had it while I was at work! It was right at 1.000 when I racked it. Yes it is a Bartlett Pear and very fleshy. I think I should of doubled the pectic enzyme from the resipe?? I have high hopes for it though. If I back sweeten it will be lightly.
Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds swell Steve, I'm looking forward to hearing how she goes. Gonna buy my first glass carboy next week and start this wild rose petal wine.
Troy


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 13, 2009)

Keep us informed about the rose petal wine. It sounds interesting.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I bottled the pear today. It had sat for a couple weeks after the last racking and cleared nicely. The final SG was 1.002 ? 
Allie you were right on about the residual sugars. First time one of my wines hasnt finished at .990. With the half cup simple syrup I figure the ABV at 10.5% It has a light greenish color and nice pear taste already. I had to stir to degass until my arms were like lead. It is alittle gassy yet. I need that whip thing! Back to the pear, it is in the cellar for some aging but I may have to sneak some in a few weeks. Really surprised at the results from a canned fruit. 
Steve


----------



## Brainman (Jul 6, 2009)

*The Peach/Pear wine*

Just a FYI - Fred Meyer has Light Peach cans in the 1 lb size that are in Pear Juice pretty cheap. Peaches - Pears juice - sugar and thats it, they are going into my primary bucket this evening for 5 gallons carboy. 18 peach cans and 2 pear cans


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 6, 2009)

I can see a peach in my future, thanks
Steve


----------

